

Intermediate Pythonista: Python Decorators - c4obi
http://intermediatepythonista.com/the-function-ii-function-decorators

======
hyperreality
Very enjoyable read with good explanations and examples. I think I finally
'get' decorators.

I liked it so much that I went and read the other articles written so far!

~~~
c4obi
very nice to hear that you found it useful!

